
Reflections on Linux kernel quality, development process and testing - pjmlp
https://linuxplumbersconf.org/event/4/contributions/554/
======
flas9sd
apart from the testing and automation content - slides 62+ "How?" have
interesting references on "process" for anybody following the recent Greg KH
mutt usage-pattern blog post, fossils ability to include project discussion
and criticism towards email and mailing lists in 2019.

Recordings of the talks will appear some time like for LPC2018, so the links
will be more telling in a few weeks.

